# Have you ever heard these comments



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

Although being born outside of Greece and now living here for good, I found out that Greek people make it harder for a person to adjust adn no matter how hard you try they still have something to say.

Let me give you some examples, some of you might consider it nice and others not. The expamples I will mention have happened to me...

(1) When entering a taxi, I normaly say good day and thank you when I reach my destination. The taxi driver looks at me and says " you are not Greek, you are too polite to be Greek. I thought that was not nice of him to say.

(2) Some people have commented on the way I pronouonce certain words and instantly say "your Greek is weak". I get upset everytime this happens and my answer to any person is "I never went to a Greek School and still speak the language. Do you speak any other language?" This answer shuts them up.

Any experieces you would like to share? :clap2:


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey there, 

I have to say something right at the up front...they don't mean it in a bad way! I have had some comments that made me swallow pretty hard as well and I have to say sometimes I was really offended, but what I learned is that they don't mean anything bad with it. They just point out a fact! 

They don't consider it rude to point out a fact. 

However, with the language, I rather made the observation that they are quiet happy about people speaking Greek. Maybe they mock the accent, but actually just like anyone else would, but they are usually happy for any foreigner that speaks their language.


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

I am not saying that all Greeks are rude and non appreciative of other people speaking their language, they are. I think it is great that you know how to speak the language but as a Greek myself who knows the language and does not pronounce a few words as strongly as they should sound, it get annoying.


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

IrinaP said:


> I am not saying that all Greeks are rude and non appreciative of other people speaking their language, they are. I think it is great that you know how to speak the language but as a Greek myself who knows the language and does not pronounce a few words as strongly as they should sound, it get annoying.


That is probably it, they see you and they think, well she is Greek and then you say some things in a different way because you didn't grow up here and they are surprised at it. 

But I know what you mean with the comments. Some people here told me some things straight on that I would have never heard in Germany...like oh you gained weight! "Well thank you for noticing!"


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

Silvie said:


> That is probably it, they see you and they think, well she is Greek and then you say some things in a different way because you didn't grow up here and they are surprised at it.
> 
> But I know what you mean with the comments. Some people here told me some things straight on that I would have never heard in Germany...like oh you gained weight! "Well thank you for noticing!"


I so agree with you... the rudness of their coment is too much. They think they are saying it for you own good not knowing that what they are saying is simply not said no matter if you have gained or lost weight. 

On another note and especially people that think they know you but ofcourse they dont is to ask where you have been, who you have met, so on so forth. A question that they keep asking as well is HOW MUCH IS YOUR SALARY.. have you ever been asked that?

This upbringing is part of their life and were not told by their parents that there are questions you dont ask a person.


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

IrinaP said:


> I so agree with you... the rudness of their coment is too much. They think they are saying it for you own good not knowing that what they are saying is simply not said no matter if you have gained or lost weight.
> 
> 
> The thing is, and it took me a while to understand that, they really don't see it as rudeness! We are shocked and I have to say, very offended by it, but they don't mean it that way.
> ...


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

Silvie said:


> IrinaP said:
> 
> 
> > I so agree with you... the rudness of their coment is too much. They think they are saying it for you own good not knowing that what they are saying is simply not said no matter if you have gained or lost weight.
> ...


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I was also taken back by the directness of people in our village, however my wife responds quite quickly with:-

Q How much do you earn?
A. Enough to live on but not enough to be extravagant

Q How much did you pay for your house?
A Too much, but a man from Athens sold it to us!

They normally get a laugh.....

On the pronunciation front, the Prime Minister does not get all his words correctly pronounced, and look how many voted for him!


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

The Grocer said:


> I was also taken back by the directness of people in our village, however my wife responds quite quickly with:-
> 
> Q How much do you earn?
> A. Enough to live on but not enough to be extravagant
> ...


BRAVO, good on her :clap2:


----------



## zanneta (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, I think we find it hard to understand the completely different attitudes/social habits/ outlook of most Greeks. Maybe I am lucky, but I haven't come across anything I find offensive, and yes I have been asked the price of the house, but just ignored it. I have also been told I speak good greek (I don't - must have been one of my better efforts). Just this week I made a complete mess of the price in the paper shop. Daughter was nonplussed but took it in her stride and corrected me (smiling). Her mother, who knows me and my efforts well, was highly amused by my latest faux pas. In this area (Messinia), this relaxed attitude seems common, maybe they are more uptight in Athens.


----------



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to be taken aback at some comments from Greeks but I am adjusting to the fact that they just don't sugarcoat things. (There are still a few times when I am left with my mouth hanging open.)
I was talking to my husband (Greek) about this issue and he says that he doesn't take offense to comments about weight or appearance from friends and relatives because it shows that the other person is paying attention to him and this is a way of showing interest. By noticing changes they are saying that they care about you and are concerned about your well-being. 
Just another two cents.


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

yes they are more iptight and always on guard


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

what about the annoying "apo pou eisai"........almost every conversation contains that!!! my reply of a very small village brings a smile when they ask where and I tell them London!


----------



## puss (Sep 18, 2010)

I find Greeks think they can take advantage of me when I am in my car (UK registered). If traffic is bottlenecked they will shout at me and tell me I can't go a certain route which I know is a lie, just so they can move on!! Also parking, they think I am a tourist and if they are on their balconies, will shout at me to move and say I cannot park there. I just tell them in my best Greek that I live here but they will still try to make me move on from a perfectly legal parking place. I think saying they were brought up like this does not excuse their ignorance in a lot of cases.


----------

